# Finally got this one!!



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have been working hard on Miles' training and he finally got this trick!!! He is so funny, like a little statue while he waits


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ugh sorry about sideways photo I am a technology moron. You would think with a doctorate degree I would be able to work an I phone, but alas I fail again


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

MM, 
You just need to resize the picture so the height is less than the width. 
Forum software doesn't care about graduate school degrees, it automatically turns the longest side horizontally ;D


Cute trick... Tried it but gave up, he was making these hilarious faces... Elvis lips every time.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha datacan, I have no idea how to do that. Will have to enlist the technology brains of the household to help me out


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I may be wrong, I see that pictures uploaded through tapatalk defy my explanation. 
I upload directly from the iPhone and it happens every time. All pictures are sideways, so I resize. 

Ps... I may not be sharper than the dog, LOL


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I love this one. I think we're years away. 



datacan said:


> Ps... I may not be sharper than the dog, LOL


I don't have the self control he has. ;D


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

So...my cinematography needs a LOT of work, but...

  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOP2iVUnvmI


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Very good!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

You do realize that the day will come very soon when VIZSLAS will take over the world..... and Miles will make you stand for hours with a T-Bone balanced on your nose!  lol


----------

